

Starcraft in a bar? TwitchTV promoting social Starcraft in San Francisco - justin
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=124196187665382

======
natmaster
Awesome that this is catching on.

Here's one of the reddit posts about one in Seattle:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/starcraft/comments/huzr1/watch_profe...](http://www.reddit.com/r/starcraft/comments/huzr1/watch_professional_starcraft_at_a_bar_in_seattle/)

And here's the NASL article about it:
<http://nasl.tv/News/Article/20110616nasl-barcraft>

------
etruong42
There is an entire BarCraft subreddit: <http://www.reddit.com/r/BarCraft/>

You can check out one of the barfood menus here, featuring treats like the
"Nuclear Launch - shot of sake dropped into a beer":
[http://www.reddit.com/r/starcraft/comments/hkhcx/starcraft_b...](http://www.reddit.com/r/starcraft/comments/hkhcx/starcraft_barfood_menu_i_made/)

------
underwater
Yahtzee and some of the Australian Gamer guys have had success mixing gaming
and bars with the Mana Bar <http://www.manabar.com.au/> in Brisbane,
Australia.

~~~
dorian-graph
I'm from Brisbane and have been there a few times. Aside from being _tiny_
it's pretty good.

------
bprater
I've been watching a lot of live gaming lately. Primarily for "League of
Legends", a game I've been playing consistently for the last 18 months.

Last weekend was the first world championships for the game. At it's height,
over 200,000 people were watching the finals. They believed it was the highest
number for people watching a streaming game online.

During the workday, I'll often jump over to www.own3d.tv/live/ for a couple
minutes and watch top League players stream their daily games. As I watch now,
one top player has close to 6,000 people watching his game -- I watched him
start at about 800 people a few months ago.

This streaming model is worth keeping an eye on!

~~~
dorian-graph
I wonder how many spectators there were during the heyday of CS on HLTV
watching the matches — during CPL and whatnot . .

------
askedrelic
In a related anecdote, through Reddit and /r/pittsburgh, I've found about a
dozen or so local SC players. We've formed a mailing list and I'm holding a
viewing party at my apartment next week. We're still looking currently for a
local bar which might let us watch SC.

SC2 and the pro-gaming community has never been better!

------
trafficlight
I've been completely fascinated Husky's Starcraft commentaries lately. I don't
even own Starcraft 2.

<http://www.youtube.com/user/HuskyStarcraft>

------
kevin_morrill
Love that this is coming together. I shed a nerd tear of loneliness watching
the GSL at the wee hours of the morning :) We should get a group together for
that.

------
r00fus
Man, if this was down the peninsula or south bay, I'd be all over it.

------
loganlinn
That'll be my first weekend after I move to SF! Sounds like a deal

------
pclark
this is incredibly relevant to my interests.

------
jgavris
hon would be more fun to watch - 5v5!

~~~
pavel_lishin
I vote League of Legends.

------
dolvlo
Ugh. NASL isn't live. Not fun.

SC2 is awesome to watch, but not if it isn't live.

~~~
crgwbr
Why does it need to be live to be exciting? NASL is filmed being cast live,
and delayed a day for three reasons:

    
    
      1. Provides more flexibility for the players schedules
      2. Allows time to edit the video, which allows higher production value
      3. Prevents the players from cheating by watching a live stream of the game.
    

I agree casting replays isn't as exciting (because the casters often know the
winner), but I don't see how a delayed broadcast of a live casted game is any
less exciting than something fully live.

~~~
bastiat
It doesn't need to be live, but result needs to be unknown.

------
geuis
Wow Mad Dog is a block from my house on Haight.

